# new tool



## rodney miller (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys, if you are working on stilts, scaffold or manlifts, check out www.stiltmate.com for a new trick tool that will save you time, keeping your tools and mud in easy reach.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rodney miller said:


> Hey guys, if you are working on stilts, scaffold or manlifts, check out www.stiltmate.com for a new trick tool that will save you time, keeping your tools and mud in easy reach.


You might want to PM Kgphoto,, he just new stupid tools that don't work


----------

